

Show HN: I spent the last 3 years building this geo-enabled survey solution - rburhum

No Google&#x2F;Bing&#x2F;Mapbox&#x2F;ESRI. Just pure Open Source (30 different OS projects) + Open Data (public domain satellite + OSM + public domain elevation data).<p>60 second video here with link to try it out: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=lj6OeTZgzM8&amp;feature=youtu.be
======
rburhum
Base layers: Various datasets from NASA, USGS, USDA and local Counties +
OpenStreetMap data (I styled it myself to look like Google Maps).

Mobile App: 98% Cross platform C++ plus 2% glue code for each platform
supported (Objective C + Android). Raw OpenGL for the visualization, Webkit +
HTML + JS for the forms.

Web App: Python/Django + Angular + Leaflet + Redis + modified Postgres/PostGIS
+ Custom Postgres extensions + Celery + RabbitMQ + Nginx + Socket IO + Gevent
+ a lot more stuff! Ask if interested.

------
zz1
It is a great tool! I am sorry I have no reason to use it!

------
nphyte
link to github?

~~~
rburhum
We are starting to Open Source all the components little by little. You can
find the libraries that have already been opened here:
[https://github.com/amigocloud](https://github.com/amigocloud)

There is still a lot more to open up... it will happen within the next few
months.

